# Adding a subwoofer



## endlessresearch (May 28, 2004)

Has anyone added a subwoofer to the existing stereo system in the T-reg. In my Passat, it was easy to add a sub- I replaced all factory equipment and gave up my trunk. With the T-reg, I just want a little more bass without giving up the cargo area. JL Audio does not have a stealth box yet. Besides, the stereo shop I go to will not touch factory navigation unit. Are there any stealth type boxes for the Touareg?


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Adding a subwoofer (endlessresearch)*

Uriah has done it, some other people have done it too.
However, they are not stealth installs.


----------



## isolani (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Adding a subwoofer (endlessresearch)*

I have a sub in my '04 Touragreg, but it definitely isn't stealth








These things are WAY to efficiently put together to allow ANY clever mounting of a subwoofer. At least any mounting that'll give you any enclosure space. You want a nice, big, tightly sealed enclosure to give you deep, controlled low notes, and there just isn't any empty space in a Touareg!
Ok, there is a little bit in the side compartments in the way back (where the cd changers go, and opposite), but hardly any. And it isn't shaped right for the job. 
So your options are to either go with a small, slyly designed box that blends in well and gives you modest bass, or with a bigger uglier box that gives you all the low you want and then some, but cuts into cargo capacity more than you'd like. 
I went with the latter. I made sure I can take it out if I need to (pliers and a set of allen wrenches), but so far I haven't maxed out the carrying capacity or even come close, so no need to bother taking anything out. I had the installer tap the high levels back around the CD changer, so they don't need to mess with the head unit at all. It never came out of the dash. They do need to remove the front seat to get to the battery, but that and routing the power back to the capacitor in front of the amp was not difficult. The 'Egg is beatifully put together and easy to work on. The installers were full of compliments.
And let me tell you, the Nav stereo with a big subwoofer/amp behind it is a whole new beast! The factory setup is definitely bass starved and it comes alive with adequate thump down low. Awesome!
Isolani


_Modified by isolani at 11:39 AM 6-16-2004_


----------



## endlessresearch (May 28, 2004)

*Re: Adding a subwoofer (isolani)*

I agree. The best sounding system will not be stealth. I still have all of the equipment from my Passat. The justification for buying the T-reg was hauling things, dogs and people- in that order. So a large install would probably not get past my wife. 
The area that I see at the best possiblity for a sub is the small area accross from cd changer. It looks as if only an 8" woofer would fit. Even an 8" would really add to the under powered stereo. If I could get a stealth box that would fit, where could a small amp go? If I were younger, I probably would have ditched the spare tire and used that space.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Adding a subwoofer (endlessresearch)*

Put the subwoofer underneath the spare tire. There is space there, as that would be the same location as the 2nd battery.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Adding a subwoofer (mishref)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mishref* »_Put the subwoofer underneath the spare tire. There is space there, as that would be the same location as the 2nd battery.

I don't have any room there. (at least I don't think I do but I haven't actually checked)


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Adding a subwoofer (spockcat)*

Based on the V10's I have seen, there is NO space.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

I think people with air suspension and/or v10's cant.. 
At any rate - I used the Infinity powered sub and while the box is in the trunk space, it takes up VERY little space and is easily mounted and removed.. 
Uri


----------



## Wolf (Aug 10, 1999)

*JL TRI-SUBS powered by Alpine with PhatNoise*









*Clean Install, I think it worked out well...*








*Standard Issue PhatBox...*








*I cut the corners off to clear the obstruction behind the CD changer bracket...*








*PhatBox 'exposed' with cartridge...*








*Modified PhatBox shell ready to reassemble...*








*There's still 'bout 10cm (4") in depth behind the bracing....*








*These are the two problem points, either cut them or PhatBox...*








*PhatBox sits perfectly in the CD changer bracket....*








*Looks great & cartridge is fully protected behind cover...*








*Sounds & looks sooooo good!*








*Still have decent room for groceries & stuff & with the quick-release sockets,
fold the seats down & move back or pull the sub right out if needed....*








*That's my Safety Triangle & bracket from a Passat....*



_Modified by Wolf at 9:29 PM 6-21-2004_


----------



## endlessresearch (May 28, 2004)

*Re: JL TRI-SUBS powered by Alpine with PhatNoise (Wolf)*

Your install is very clean. The PhatNoise is the best I have seen. I am considering purchasing one and ditching the changer. Does the cartridge completely fit with the trim piece on?


----------



## endlessresearch (May 28, 2004)

*Re: Adding a subwoofer (mishref)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mishref* »_Put the subwoofer underneath the spare tire. There is space there, as that would be the same location as the 2nd battery.

Before your post I didn't look close enough. There is room for a custom box there (I don't have the air suspension). I have see custom fiberglass enclosures built for such applications. With the tire, the cargo cover and the rubber mat, the sub would require a lot of power just to be heard. This seems to be the best stealth path to take.


----------



## Wolf (Aug 10, 1999)

*Re: JL TRI-SUBS powered by Alpine with PhatNoise (endlessresearch)*

The PhatNoise is amazing I've already loaded about 70 CD's on the cartridge. There is about a 1.5cm (1/2") space between the cartridge & the cover. It looks like a 'factory' install.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: JL TRI-SUBS powered by Alpine with PhatNoise (Wolf)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice Install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Bring it on down to the Northeast Fall Rally so we can hear it firsthand!


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: JL TRI-SUBS powered by Alpine with PhatNoise (Wolf)*

How does the phatnoise compare to an iPod? How big is the hard drive? Are the cartridges replaceable? How does it show up on the nav screen? Thanks


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: JL TRI-SUBS powered by Alpine with PhatNoise (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_How does the phatnoise compare to an iPod?

You can carry around an Ipod, and you can have it display track names.

_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_How big is the hard drive?

40/60/80 gig.

_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Are the cartridges replaceable?

Yup. And interchangeable

_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_How does it show up on the nav screen?

Instead of Cd changer. No track names, just CD1 - Track 1.


----------



## FKI (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: JL TRI-SUBS powered by Alpine with PhatNoise (Wolf)*

Wolf, do you have a V6 or V8?
Do you have NAV?
Lastly, did you replace the factory speakers?
Thanks,
FKI
Also, if you don't mind who did the install, and $$?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: JL TRI-SUBS powered by Alpine with PhatNoise (Wolf)*

Looking at the inside of the Phatbox leads me to few questions;
Is there any real heat generated by this thing that they needed such a large aluminum box around it? If I can carry an iPod around in my pocket, I doubt it generates heat.
Couldn't you virtually do away with the entire aluminum box and just wrapped it in a sheet metal box? Perhaps it would still be nearly as long but just think how much cost you could cut by getting rid of that special aluminum box. No doubt it would fit in more places much easier.


----------



## Wolf (Aug 10, 1999)

*Re: JL TRI-SUBS powered by Alpine with PhatNoise (mishref)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mishref* »_
You can carry around an Ipod, and you can have it display track names.
40/60/80 gig.
Yup. And interchangeable
Instead of Cd changer. No track names, just CD1 - Track 1.

Thanx mdjak for answering all these questions.
The 6 CD buttons become mode buttons...
1) Track
2) Playlists
3) Albums
4) Artist
5) Genre
6) Options
Pressing anyone of those buttons initiates a synthesized voice (you can choose different voices in Options btw), which reads the various lists; it's actually kinda neat & impresses anyone that I've had in my Treg. In would be nice to have text display in addition as some Kenwood head units & the PhatNoise home unit have, but seems PhatNoise has adapted their system to the existing VW hardware. I like because it's integrated into my existing system.


_Modified by Wolf at 3:10 PM 6-22-2004_


----------



## Wolf (Aug 10, 1999)

*Re: JL TRI-SUBS powered by Alpine with PhatNoise (FKI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FKI* »_Wolf, do you have a V6 or V8?
Do you have NAV?
Lastly, did you replace the factory speakers?
Thanks,
FKI
Also, if you don't mind who did the install, and $$?









1) Actually, I have a V10.
2) Yes i have Nav.
3) No I didn't change the factory speakers, all I can tell is that with the addition of the tri-subs & Alpine power, the sound is smokin'!
4) I had a local car stereo shop that I've going to for years do the tri-subs & amp install. I did the PhatBox myself.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: JL TRI-SUBS powered by Alpine with PhatNoise (Wolf)*

I want a sub too.








My wife's parents are from Halifax and New Foundland. Maybe one day we'll take a trip up there and I'll get it done from your guy. Nice, real nice install.


----------



## FKI (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: JL TRI-SUBS powered by Alpine with PhatNoise (Wolf)*

Thanks Wolf for the info.
What model Alpine did you get? Watts, etc., Is it a mono sub?
Also, was that JL tri-sub box pre-made, or did they install the subs in a carpeted box, etc.?
FKI


----------



## Wolf (Aug 10, 1999)

*Re: JL TRI-SUBS powered by Alpine with PhatNoise (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Looking at the inside of the Phatbox leads me to few questions;
Is there any real heat generated by this thing that they needed such a large aluminum box around it... 

Your right Spock...
There really is no heat & the aluminim housing for the most part is for looks. I was tempted to do away with it altogether but it only took me 10 minutes to notch it out anyway. It's so small, you could probably mount it in your glove box!


----------



## Wolf (Aug 10, 1999)

*Re: JL TRI-SUBS powered by Alpine with PhatNoise (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_I want a sub too.








My wife's parents are from Halifax and New Foundland. Maybe one day we'll take a trip up there and I'll get it done from your guy. Nice, real nice install.

Wow, small world, eh!


----------



## Wolf (Aug 10, 1999)

*Re: JL TRI-SUBS powered by Alpine with PhatNoise (FKI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FKI* »_Thanks Wolf for the info.
What model Alpine did you get? Watts, etc., Is it a mono sub?
Also, was that JL tri-sub box pre-made, or did they install the subs in a carpeted box, etc.?
FKI


JL CS312RG-WO 
Power Handling: 
375W Continuous 
Drivers: 
Three 12W0-8	
Final Impedance: 
2.7 Ohms Mono	
Dimensions: 
14.25"H x 37.75"W x 20.00"D	
Notes: 
Sealed enclosure
rear-firing design	
http://www.jlaudio.com

Alpine MRD-M500
• 900W MAX Power
• 500W x 1 (2ohm 14.4V)
• V12 AccuClass-D™ Design
• Digital Control Center with LED Display
• Bass Engine® DSP:
- Parametric EQ
- Crossover
- Time Correction
- Subsonic Filter
- Phase Control
- Bass Compensator
• Remote Bass Knob or Remote Amplifier Control Center (RACC) ready
• STAR Topology
• 4 Volt Input Capability
• Integrated Wire and Screw Down Terminals
• Variable Turn-on Delay
• Safe Mode
http://www.alpine-usa.com



_Modified by Wolf at 3:57 PM 6-22-2004_


----------



## red5sp1.8T (May 1, 2002)

*Re: JL TRI-SUBS powered by Alpine with PhatNoise (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Looking at the inside of the Phatbox leads me to few questions;
Is there any real heat generated by this thing that they needed such a large aluminum box around it? If I can carry an iPod around in my pocket, I doubt it generates heat.
Couldn't you virtually do away with the entire aluminum box and just wrapped it in a sheet metal box? Perhaps it would still be nearly as long but just think how much cost you could cut by getting rid of that special aluminum box. No doubt it would fit in more places much easier.


I just checked out the Phatbox web site and it appears there are two different designs of the product: the VW version and a different version for all the other applications. Both are made like amplifiers (the other version even has fins) as if they need to dissipate heat. What I find odd is that if there is a version of this product unique to VW and VW only, why didn't they design it to fit in the VW CD changer opening?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: JL TRI-SUBS powered by Alpine with PhatNoise (red5sp1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *red5sp1.8T* »_I just checked out the Phatbox web site and it appears there are two different designs of the product: the VW version and a different version for all the other applications. Both are made like amplifiers (the other version even has fins) as if they need to dissipate heat. What I find odd is that if there is a version of this product unique to VW and VW only, why didn't they design it to fit in the VW CD changer opening?









Because it is made for SHOW and not for GO.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: JL TRI-SUBS powered by Alpine with PhatNoise (spockcat)*

I love the JL 10's I have four in abox in my navi. They punch clean. A little genesis, a little steely dan...if you have the means I highly recommend them...F. Bueller


----------



## sendero (May 28, 2004)

*Re: JL TRI-SUBS powered by Alpine with PhatNoise (Leweyb)*

For my Boxster I had Paris Audio build a sub enclosure into the passenger footwell. Surprisingly, it only has 2 5 1/4" drivers in it but that thing provides plenty of bass for 95% of music, and 99.999% of what I listen to. Plus, you only lose an inch or two of legroom due to it's angle. 
I like integrated installs and would like to find (or have someone build) an enclosure to go up against one side of the cargo area and not take up too much space. Even a stealthbox that followed the contours of the cargo area would be much more appealing to me. There is a trade-off between appearance a functionality though.


----------



## red5sp1.8T (May 1, 2002)

*Re: JL TRI-SUBS powered by Alpine with PhatNoise (sendero)*

Another option, though perhaps radical, would be to remove the spare tire altogether and install a sub in that "enclosure." Soon you'll have the ability to add a full size spare on the back of your T-Reg.


----------



## maczrool (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: JL TRI-SUBS powered by Alpine with PhatNoise (Wolf)*

How do you get the Phatnoise into the CD changer compartment attach it after the corners of the case have been removed? I've tried getting mine in there and there are too many things in the way and even if I did, I couldn't bolt it down anyway.
Stu


----------



## Elkhound (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: JL TRI-SUBS powered by Alpine with PhatNoise (maczrool)*

Maybe I'm not seeing the picture correctly, but from what I can tell, it looks like all that was done is the ends were chopped off the Phatbox unit and it slid into the CD changer spot...? Is that correct?
I'm seriously considering buying one, but I refuse to have it mounted outside the CD changer box. Please let me know!


----------



## NeilEugene (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Adding a subwoofer (mishref)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mishref* »_Put the subwoofer underneath the spare tire. There is space there, as that would be the same location as the 2nd battery.

I have air, and there still seems to be some room under the spare for a sub ... might just have to drill some holes in the cover to hear sound come out ...








Also noticed in one of the fuse box diagrams that there was a specific fuse for a subwoofer ... now why would they have such an integrated option with an inferior sound system in the end







- I really expected more (actually thought the 11th speaker was a sub at first, but found it was a vent/nav speaker in the end). If it were me, I'd do it a little different though and give "drivers" (enthusiasts) what they expect to receive for their money ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jjunke (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: JL TRI-SUBS powered by Alpine with PhatNoise (Wolf)*

A few questions:
1.) Wolf: What did you cut the Phatbox case with? Just wondering what tools I would need. 
2.) How difficult is a Phatbox install? 
a.) Is everything pre-wired? I know the power is wired, but is the sound also? All i need to do is connect phatbox to pre-wiring?
3.) For those who have a Phatbox, would you recommend it? I also have an Ipod, but currently do not like the connection options.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: JL TRI-SUBS powered by Alpine with PhatNoise (jjunke)*

I love my Phatbox. I wish I had more time to load songs! All connections are thru existing cable, just plug and play. Install takes a little work, unfortunetly it dosen't slide in and out a few panels need to be removed.


----------



## jjunke (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: JL TRI-SUBS powered by Alpine with PhatNoise (WISVW)*

A few panels must be removed?


----------



## Vega (Jul 28, 2004)

I just installed a totally concealed Phatbox, Sub, Amp, concealed Capacitor and rear fog light to my Touareg in one really long weekend. All I have to say is the trim panels on the Touareg are a NIGHTMARE compared to cars I've worked on in the past.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (Vega)*

I think you will find some Denver area owners who completely agree with you,


----------



## jjunke (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (Vega)*

Anyone have a picture of the rear of the Phatbox? Would like to know how many cables total there are that need to be connected.


----------



## Vega (Jul 28, 2004)

There is just one small, serial type connector right in the lower middle. About the size of a monitor plug for your computer.


----------



## jjunke (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: JL TRI-SUBS powered by Alpine with PhatNoise (Wolf)*

Anyone happen to know the measurement of the cuts needed on the Phatbox? I tried emailing Wolf no response. I am having a difficult time gauging the actual clearance needed. Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## SJ-Egg-man (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Removing CD chgr to install PhatBox*

Searching thru hundereds of posts and can't find how to get to left hand screws of existing 6 CD changer to remove it for PhatBox install. This is the only thread from several forums that even shows the CD Changer's bracket.
How do I get that left trim panel out to get to the left side screws?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Removing CD chgr to install PhatBox (SJ-Egg-man)*

You have to remove the whole panel to get to it and it is not a fun job.


----------



## SJ-Egg-man (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Removing CD chgr to install PhatBox (Yeti35)*

Figured that, was asking if thre is a link somewhere on the how-to. Tired of searching and don't feel like buying a manual that likely won't have it in it anyway (let alone for a one-timer).


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Removing CD chgr to install PhatBox (SJ-Egg-man)*

I just pretty much figured out as I went when I put my changer in. Was not hard to get it apart, but was a bitch to put it back together.


----------



## SJ-Egg-man (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Removing CD chgr to install PhatBox (Yeti35)*

Figured that, was asking if thre is a link somewhere on the how-to. Tired of searching and don't feel like buying a manual that likely won't have it in it anyway (let alone for a one-timer).


----------

